# I need some advise



## traitos (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, so I have the plot, the characters and all that, but my problem is getting it started with enough content.

The plot is a little over used from what I hear but I like what I've got.
A race of anthros are found by humans, they are then inslaved and the younger ones sent to a school to learn human ways then sold to farmers and the rich. One character, Traitos, proves to be too much to handle for a farmer and is then sold to an arena where he would have to fight for his life. While there he meets others like him and they plan an escape. It is at this point that I reveal that the Anthros or in my story the "Haeltsinha" can control a single element and that there is four main clans with multiple sub tribes, each with the ability to control one element. 
(For example everyone in the Windrunners can control the very air around them.)
After their escape they are found by Elves who try to hide them from the humans and Traitos plans a revolution, that is when he learns of a group planning the same. He is guided there and finds they are all humans that are training the others. From there its just a war without any form of conclusion that I can come up with.

So, what I'd like is for someone to help me out with some ideas please.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't really tell you how your plot should go, but it looks promising. All depends on how well you like it. A little work on grammar and spelling couldn't hurt, though.


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

throw it out and start over
this time have the main character not be your fursona
and come up with something that doesn't sound like a terrible mash-up between gladiator and the last airbender


----------



## kitreshawn (Jan 9, 2011)

traitos said:


> The plot is a little over used from what I hear but I like what I've got.



When you come up with a plot never worry about it having already been used before.  Basically every story element out there has already been investigated.  What makes your story different is what elements you pick and how you mix them together.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 9, 2011)

Honestly, I don't find your idea that bad. I mean, as long as you deliver it well enough when you actually write it and maybe NOT include Traitos as the main character, you could probably make something pretty good.


----------



## traitos (Jan 10, 2011)

Well the reason I sign in as Traitos and have him as my main character is because I simply just don't bother making new names. Any time I do that I create some kind of background and then try to include them into my story...so I gave up and just practically use him as my universal sign in.

I would have sign in as Blaid but a lot of people misread it as B-laid XD


----------



## Love! (Jan 10, 2011)

traitos said:


> Well the reason I sign in as Traitos and have him as my main character is because I simply just don't bother making new names. Any time I do that I create some kind of background and then try to include them into my story...so I gave up and just practically use him as my universal sign in.


 point taken
even so
originality is hiding your sources
and you really ought to hide them better

but i was unduly harsh before
and i'm sorry for that


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 13, 2011)

The one thing I'd suggest is avoid doing that whole 'furry good, human bad' bit, but instead have them be in tribes. Maybe have a tribe who view anthros, and those who are allies with the anthro race, to be lower than them, and vice versa, or something on that line.


----------



## Dexter Fox (Feb 5, 2011)

If you're light on content, maybe add some other characters or a side quest. They can help define your character better and serve as interesting side notes while the plot is going along.

And just because the plot is similar to others you've seen, doesn't mean your main character has to be similar or have the same motivations. Perhaps he is a reluctant hero or is fighting for personal reasons that just happen to coincide with a rebellion. Thinking about those details of your character can also lead to interesting resolutions later in the story.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 9, 2011)

If the general plot isn't that original but you still want to keep it, you may be able compensate by making some of the details more intriguing. Flesh out the plot, characters, and fictional world a little more, plan ahead, type up a detailed summary of the story as a whole, and look for opportunities to deviate from the norm.

If you want to pop back in here then, we might have more detailed suggestions, too.


----------

